# Apprentice opportunities-CPC



## Diane.Flem (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking for a company that is hiring non-certified medical billing and coding graduate. Taking certification test in July. Need hands on experience.


----------



## cordelia (Jun 13, 2013)

Your best bet is to try and find an entry level HIM, non coding job, something in account follow up, scheduling, charge entry, etc. Something that will get your foot in the door, gain experience and move up.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## rjackman (Jun 14, 2013)

Good luck you are going to need it if you have no office experience. I have been looking to "get my foot in the door" for over a year now. I searched in Indiana for 9 months with nothing. Now I am in the Phoenix area staying with a friend and looking for anything but still getting nothing. You can't rely on the AAPC Project Xtern because all of those listings that I have contacted no longer do them. Hope you have better luck than I did. I am going to give up looking in the medical office field and just look for an office job doing anything, anywhere.


----------



## Hawaii50 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Everyone Requires Experience*

6 months after getting my CPC-A, I have not had any luck either.  I thought my other Administrative Skills would be a plus and help me to get a job quicker.  Not true!  Everyone in my town wants 3-5 years experience in coding.   Too bad I spent the money on training. 
AAPC wanted me to renew my membership.  The "externship" (you can't see until you pass the test) was one doctor 4 hours away.


----------

